# Armor for back of legs??



## Angy (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm in serious need of some kind of armor for the BACK of my calves! No matter what I do the pedals hit the back of my legs and my calves are covered in bruises. There's multiple reasons why and while I am trying to correct them, but for now I am trying to find something to help stop the bruising. I am currently walking around with the back of my legs absolutly covered in black and blue marks. I can't do shorts in public without something thinking I got beat up. It's gross!! I wear long socks when I ride, but that only helps avoid scrapes (which turn into bruises). I'm tempted to take some craft foam and make my own guards since I haven't been able to find any elsewhere. Anyone have any other ideas on how to protect the backs of my legs??


----------



## tribesman (Feb 4, 2008)

Angy said:


> I'm in serious need of some kind of armor for the BACK of my calves! No matter what I do the pedals hit the back of my legs and my calves are covered in bruises. There's multiple reasons why and while I am trying to correct them, but for now I am trying to find something to help stop the bruising. I am currently walking around with the back of my legs absolutly covered in black and blue marks. I can't do shorts in public without something thinking I got beat up. It's gross!! I wear long socks when I ride, but that only helps avoid scrapes (which turn into bruises). I'm tempted to take some craft foam and make my own guards since I haven't been able to find any elsewhere. Anyone have any other ideas on how to protect the backs of my legs??


dainese make a fully wrap around shin and knee armour and lisard skin make a wrap around calf protector as well,check out chainreaction or the like.


----------



## JetGirl (May 27, 2010)

How are you hurting the back of your legs? I had problems with my pedal hitting the back of my leg (my old bike is poor at changing gears and my foot often slips off, hitting me in the back of the leg). I eventually bought clipin pedals to prevent the horrible leg smack and save my legs..


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

What are you using for pedals & shoes? A grippier combo may help a lot. Another thread somewhere had a guy with a similar problem, only he was getting more cut than bruised, and kept re-opening it before it healed. He got new pedals and was extremely pleased with the result.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

You should be able to find neoprene calf sleeves in a local sporting goods store or pharmacy.
http://www.amazon.com/McDavid-441R-Del-Calf-Support/dp/B000UVZMNY/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_4
I use the knee version to prevent bruises and scrapes when sliding in baseball.


----------



## Angy (Aug 15, 2008)

I have clipless pedals that I love, no problem with them, it's moe my riding style. I'll be following my son along the trail and he'll make it to almost the top of a hill and then stop which causes me to stop and I have my legs in front of the pedals which end up hitting me in the back of the legs causing bruises. Othertimes I've got no clue how I smack the back of my legs with the pedals. I've been trying to be more aware of how/when I stop and such. In fact this past Sunday and Wednesday I received no new bruises...yay!! Also I bruise very easily, so I wear long socks to prevent getting scratched by weeds along the trail. A small scratch will show a scratch but the area around it will get very bruised.

Thanks for the ideas I'll be looking into purchasing some soon!


----------



## LaBelle23 (Jun 9, 2010)

Race Face makes a knee/shin guard that has neoprene on the back. They are designed for freeride/dh -- I think the model is the FR Race Face Knee/Shins, but I could be wrong. 

I would second the idea of better combo of shoes and pedals for stickiness. I come off my pedals rarely using 5.10 high impacts and pedals with a lot of pins.


----------



## yeti_longstocking (May 22, 2010)

I bruise very easily as well, and I am super pale, but I have learned that no matter what, mountain biking will produce bruises. There was a great article in Bike Magazine a few months back about learning to embrace your bruises and scrapes that made me smile.  Maybe start practicing track stands so that you don't have to stand on the ground and get bitten by your pedals. Either way, good luck!


----------



## fussalina (Aug 14, 2009)

I take grape seed extract for bruising. It's not a miracle cure, but it helps.


----------

